# Reparación Placa de lavadora Bosch Maxx



## Francisco Azpitarte (Ene 4, 2020)

Hola,
El circuito electrónico de la lavadora Bosch Maxx es un Siemens 5WK51302 03 y no funciona porque tiene la resistencia del circuito rectificador quemada (ver foto adjunta). Para poder arreglarla necesito saber el valor de la resistencia. Estaría infinitamente agradecido si pudieran ayudarme a averiguar dicho valor.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Francisco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2020)

Parece ser "fusible" , podés levantar un diagrama básico de ese sector ?


----------



## Francisco Azpitarte (Ene 4, 2020)

Puede ser un fusible, está conectado a un diodo y la otra salida conecta creo que es ese condensador de color blanco 
que envío en la foto, que marca 0,22 nf  275 V ca


----------



## reparacris (Ene 5, 2020)

Hola, 100 ohms 3w


----------



## Francisco Azpitarte (Ene 5, 2020)

El martes compro la resistencia y la sustituiré, si es un fusible de seguridad comprobaré cual fue la causa que hizo que se fundiera. Te informare del final de la reparacion.

gracias


----------



## reparacris (Ene 5, 2020)

No eo bien la foto, dime si en la fuente hay un integrado de 7 patillas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 5, 2020)

El integrado es un TOP209P.





						TOP209P pdf, TOP209P Descripción Electrónicos, TOP209P Datasheet, TOP209P view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::
					

TOP209P Datasheet, TOP209P datasheets, TOP209P pdf, TOP209P integrated circuits : POWERINT - Three-terminal Off-line PWM Switch ,alldatasheet, Datasheet, Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors, integrated circuits, diodes, triacs and other semiconductors.



					pdf1.alldatasheet.es


----------



## LOBITO (Ene 5, 2020)

Francisco Azpitarte dijo:


> El martes compro la resistencia y la sustituiré, si es un fusible de seguridad comprobaré cual fue la causa que hizo que se fundiera. Te informare del final de la reparacion.
> 
> gracias




¿Compras en línea o en local físico?


----------



## reparacris (Ene 5, 2020)

Debes sustituir ese integrado, pues es el causante que se queme la resistencia


----------



## Francisco Azpitarte (Ene 7, 2020)

En local físico no lo tiene aquí en Vigo,


----------



## LOBITO (Ene 8, 2020)

Francisco Azpitarte dijo:


> En local físico no lo tiene aquí en Vigo,



¿Dónde entonces?
¿Puedes compartir con todos dónde realizas ese tipo de compras?


----------



## Francisco Azpitarte (Ene 9, 2020)

Lo localicé en electrónica Garcia Márquez en Malaga


----------



## LOBITO (Ene 9, 2020)

Francisco Azpitarte dijo:


> Lo localicé en electrónica Garcia Márquez en Malaga



¿Alguien podría decirme si está prohibido insertar el enlace?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2020)

No está prohibido y hasta se podría agregar a la lista de proveedores.


----------



## LOBITO (Ene 12, 2020)

Electronica Garcia Marquez
					

Tienda creada con PrestaShop




					www.electronicagarciamarquez.com


----------

